# The tor/tor-devel ports still useless



## dybnu (Dec 27, 2009)

I got an error like this


```
[dybnu] ~> tail /var/log/tor
Dec 28 00:44:25.907 [warn] TLS error: unexpected close while renegotiating
```

Please tell me how to fix it, thx!


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 27, 2009)

My foot hurts. Why?

_did you get the idea?_


----------

